# Glass Buffing



## blkmjk (Apr 9, 2011)

I have some mild scratching on my tank and wanted to buff them out. What will I need to acomplish this. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Drew (CICHLID OOBER-NOOB)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Long ago I read a post by a Moderator that said he bought a kit for this, but it took a LOT of work and pressure, it left a dip in the glass messing up the optics, and basically he left the scratches after that because they looked better than the repair.

I've never looked into it due to that feedback and have never seen another post on the topic.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I recently picked up a tank off C,list. 165 bowfront. Didn't realize how bad the tank was scratched till I got it home and cleaned it up. It looked like the guy took a weed wacker with a blade on it to clean the glass in some places.

Anyway I researched for days like you might be doing on how to get rid of scratches in glass. What I found was really nothing but a lot of labor and not very good results. In the end I decided to fill it and see how it looked. Overall not bad I can still see one set of scratches which you can as well in the pic. Unless I look really hard on the others I don't notice them. There are ways to get them out but the lack of results vs the amount of time and labor it took didn't make it worth it in the long runI would have rather sold it and bought a new one but then these scratches are really bad. Your's may not be? Wish ya luck!!

Here's the picture there is a swirl of scratches right through te middle the rest are all at the btm and one on the right side front.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

*JimA*

Off topic here. 
But you're BG has been the inspiration for mine. I saw a picture a few months ago I believe. And I still love the idea. 
It just looks so.. PERFECT!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I think a lot has to do with how deep the scratches are. If they are very deep then forget about it. If they are really shallow then you can buy kits and some are better than others.


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

JimA said:


> I recently picked up a tank off C,list. 165 bowfront. Didn't realize how bad the tank was scratched till I got it home and cleaned it up. It looked like the guy took a weed wacker with a blade on it to clean the glass in some places.
> 
> Anyway I researched for days like you might be doing on how to get rid of scratches in glass. What I found was really nothing but a lot of labor and not very good results. In the end I decided to fill it and see how it looked. Overall not bad I can still see one set of scratches which you can as well in the pic. Unless I look really hard on the others I don't notice them. There are ways to get them out but the lack of results vs the amount of time and labor it took didn't make it worth it in the long runI would have rather sold it and bought a new one but then these scratches are really bad. Your's may not be? Wish ya luck!!
> 
> Here's the picture there is a swirl of scratches right through te middle the rest are all at the btm and one on the right side front.


I dont see any scratches here but a beautiffly aquascaped tank :thumb:


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

DIAMOND_CICHLIDS said:


> JimA said:
> 
> 
> > I recently picked up a tank off C,list. 165 bowfront. Didn't realize how bad the tank was scratched till I got it home and cleaned it up. It looked like the guy took a weed wacker with a blade on it to clean the glass in some places.
> ...


 If you look at the top of the tall rock it's the start of it then drops down through the center towards the labs. Looks like a brush stroke? They are deep enough to catch my fingernail if I scratch over it. Either way I can live with it! Thanks for the comment!


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

13razorbackfan said:


> I think a lot has to do with how deep the scratches are. If they are very deep then forget about it. If they are really shallow then you can buy kits and some are better than others.


 Plus one they still came out with varied results. Mine are mega deep. When I got my tank the guy had used black sand that I think was used for sandblasting. A handfull had alot of weight to it which I thought was odd and large glassy looking grains. Idiot! I tried to get some money back from the guy to no avail


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

dsouthworth said:


> *JimA*
> 
> Off topic here.
> But you're BG has been the inspiration for mine. I saw a picture a few months ago I believe. And I still love the idea.
> It just looks so.. PERFECT!


 Thanks! It's gonna be housing some 35 rainbow tropheus fry within a month or so.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Like razorback said if they are not to deep you might be able to get them out. That jewelers polish might work on it. I also read that clear fingernail polish works but I never tried. It has to be done in thin layers let dry then repeat till it fills the scratch.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I tried all solutions suggested and found none that really worked well enough to try it again. It would look good while I was doing it but still there when finished. One can also wind up adding to the problem. I bought one tank cheap because the former owner tried to remove the scratch with steel wool or sandpaper. He wound up with a scratch with a large circle of small scratches over it. I painted it and called it the back!


----------



## blkmjk (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies I guess I will just leave it alone.It isnt that bad thanks for all of the help.

Thanks
Drew (CCHLID OOBER-NOOB)


----------

